# New Release from Carbon Impact



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2008)

New Release from Carbon Impact.
Replacing the Showcase T-Release. 
Fine tune trigger travel.
Tunable load spring. 
Three angles of knob adjustments on radius slots.
CarbonImpact.com
New website to be up soon.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2008)

Jaw closes itself when you set the trigger.


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

Pretty cool, what is it made of aluminum and clear plastic?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2008)

Aluminum housing covered both sides by clear sheilds. All machined inner parts. Jeff


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

Thats a pretty awesome looking release man.


----------



## trinibob (Mar 10, 2004)

i was told it runs about 2 bones?
am i right ??


----------



## deadeyeD (Jun 28, 2006)

the big question how much.


----------



## wolfface (Dec 24, 2004)

That's pretty slick


----------



## 442fps (Dec 23, 2003)

This release is made from a french manufacturer named "Arc Systeme" , model 303P , it will be available in blue , crystal , orange and red .

Price here in Europe is around 280$ US .


----------



## Spl33n (Oct 18, 2007)

442fps said:


> This release is made from a french manufacturer named "Arc Systeme" , model 303P , it will be available in blue , crystal , orange and red .
> 
> Price here in Europe is around 280$ US .



yes, I've seen it 2 years ago @ Nimes Tournament.

When they told me the price I was astonished


----------



## trinibob (Mar 10, 2004)

still all in all sounds like it will be a good piece of hardware!


----------

